# Is Child Maintenance counted as means for Mortgage Interest Supplement



## Cashstrapped (11 Jan 2010)

Can anyone clarify for me if the weekly interest on my mortgage was say €100, if I read it correctly I need to contribute  €24 per week so that leaves interest of €76 payable.

I am in receipt of child maintenance €50 per week, does that mean I qualify for the €76 or just €26 in mortgage interest supplement? thanks


----------



## gipimann (11 Jan 2010)

Here's how Child Maintenance is assessed:

_The first 95.23 per week of maintenance payments is assessable in full for the purpose of the Mortgage Interest Supplement Scheme. The amount of maintenance over 95.23 per week that can be disregarded is 75 per week with 25% of any maintenance in excess of 170.23 (95.23 + 75) also disregarded._

So your child maintenance will be assessed in full.
Your actual entitlement will depend on what other income you are on - Jobseeker's, One Parent Family, etc.

€24 pw is the minimum contribution - you may have to contribute more than that.


----------



## Cashstrapped (11 Jan 2010)

Thanks Gipimann


----------

